# Site do IM é o 5º mais visitado



## dj_alex (10 Fev 2006 às 14:48)

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/noticias/Site_IM


----------



## Fil (10 Fev 2006 às 15:10)

Excelente noticia, é sinal que há muita gente interessada por meteorologia


----------



## dj_alex (10 Fev 2006 às 15:13)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Excelente noticia, é sinal que há muita gente interessada por meteorologia




interessada em saber sem tem que levar o chapeu de chuva ou nao no dia seguinte


----------



## Zoelae (10 Fev 2006 às 23:01)

Mais uns tempos e o INM passa para 6º, enquanto que nós estaremos em 5º, depois dos portugueses conhecerem o fórum começarão a confiar mais em nós do que no INM.

Nós conseguimos prever se vai ou não nevar em Lisboa, com 15 dias de antecedência...lol


----------



## LUPER (11 Fev 2006 às 00:16)

Oh Zolae o pessoal é que não sabe do forum, pq senão já saberiam onde irá cair o proximo grande nevão com mais de uma semana de antecedencia


----------



## Seringador (11 Fev 2006 às 09:29)

Já trabalhei em tempos para a Marktest e digo-vos que a fiabilidade é de 50%, pq só fazem através de telefone fixo e com a mostras surreais.... isto é marketing para não perder a credibilidade nunca conquistada.......
 
E para a ignorância que fomos (portugueses) submetidos ao longo deste últimos 15 anos acerca da meteorologia basta saberem se devem de levar o guarda-chuva ou não....  

" The revolution is about to begin..."


----------

